# Quelles enceintes pour un iMac ?



## kZu (15 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous !

Je me trouve face à un cruel dilemme, (à peu près tout est dans le titre).
En effet, étant mélomane et amateur de bon son, j'aimerais passer à un niveau au-dessus des hauts parleurs intégrés à mon iMac. Je cherche donc un système audio 2.0 ou 2.1, de bonne qualité, de puissance raisonnable, et n'excédant pas les 150 (oui je sais, ça réduit pas mal le champ de recherche :rateau: )

J'ai entendu parler du XTremeMac Tango Bar, qui me semblait être une idée plutôt intéressante, mais la puissance de 10W me rebute un peu au niveau du rapport performance/prix.

Bref, je suis un peu largué !

Pour ajouter encore quelques possibilités, j'ai une carte son externe (M-Audio Fast Track Pro), et l'idéal (sans obligation aucune) serait de pouvoir y brancher mes enceintes.

Je viens donc à la recherche de votre aide ou de vos avis ! 

Merci à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je ne connais pas moi-même mais c'est une possibilité : http://fr.harmankardon.com/harman-kardon-produit-detail-fr/soundsticks-iii.html


----------



## kZu (16 Novembre 2012)

Merci à toi, j'avais déjà envisagé ce modèle, je le garde en réserve 

Je suis toujours preneur pour d'autres avis !


----------



## physalys (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai repéré cette barre de son Philips qui a les gros avantages de pouvoir accueillir un iPhone ou un iPod et de s'harmoniser avec l'iMac sans tenir beaucoup de la place. 







Elle est en vente ici : http://www.philips.fr/c/peripherique-audio/barre-de-son-pour-ipod-iphone-ds6100_10/prd/ 

Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut et ne parviens à trouver aucun avis, ni test. Même les sites de communauté Apple ne les ont jamais mentionné  

Si quelqu'un les avait...


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'ai ça :
http://www.magma.fr/?module=boutique&act=details&pid=1011615


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Moi j'ai ça :
> http://www.magma.fr/?module=boutique&act=details&pid=1011615



Ça dépasse son budget de 150 .


----------



## Tuncurry (18 Novembre 2012)

kZu a dit:


> Je me trouve face à un cruel dilemme, (à peu près tout est dans le titre).
> En effet, étant mélomane et amateur de bon son, j'aimerais passer à un niveau au-dessus des hauts parleurs intégrés à mon iMac. Je cherche donc un système audio 2.0 ou 2.1, de bonne qualité, de puissance raisonnable, et n'excédant pas les 150 (oui je sais, ça réduit pas mal le champ de recherche :rateau: )


Tu peux laisser tomber la Xtreme Tango. Pour avoir un son on va dire "supérieur" sans etre audiophile pour autant, il faut aller voir dans les marques type Harman Kardon, Bose, Klipsch B&W, ou JBL.  Et effectivement le budget est le point bloquant, il faut etre plus pres des 250 pour avoir un choix intéressant, à l'exemple des excellentes Focal XS book.
Bref, pour 150, il faut se rabattre sur les fabricants traditionnels d'enceintes multimédia: Logitech et autre Creative... Ca ne signifie pas que ce sera forcement moins bien mais il va te falloir trier le bon grain.., comme on dit.
 Un petit tour sur de bons comparatifs comme celui ci pourra t'aider dans ton choix. Sinon, il faut aller écouter.

Concernant ta FastTrack, tu ne pourras brancher que des enceintes amplifiées sur les sorties arrières, sinon, il faut passer par une table, un ampli, etc. Et là, même dilemme, à 150, ya pas bcp de choix. Le meiux est de se rendre dans un magasin et de tester.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2012)

Chez B&W, il y a les MM-1 mais on est largement au-dessus du budget fixé (499 ).


----------

